# 2015 20 inch river smallie race?



## BaitWaster (Oct 25, 2013)

Was sitting here reading some posts from last year. Stumbled across the race for the 20 inch river smallie contest. I was wondering if we should put one together again? Not sure but I thought OSG, House, and Garrett got the contest started? I would be interested in getting some plastics and lures to contribute to the contest. Any ideas toss them out there.....


----------



## jordbranham (Jul 14, 2014)

Where did you find this thread? I'm new to the forum as of a couple of months ago and would like to check it out, thanks.


----------



## BaitWaster (Oct 25, 2013)

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=251542


----------



## BaitWaster (Oct 25, 2013)

Crawdude's nifty logo work!


----------



## strongto (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm in. At the end we should have an ogf get together


----------



## savethetrophies (Jul 4, 2014)

Already got one  but ill race to get another


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm in. I pony'd up and gave Bazzin his prize last year. I might as well just buy him a case of Bush Light for 2015, because he's pretty much a shoe-in to win in my books. 

Along those same lines, I've been talking to some of the regulars about creating a thread for the top big fish of various species caught in our area during 2015. I'd update the pictures and the leaderboard as the year progresses. The big smallie contest would fit right in. It's popular on Facebook with many of the kayak tournament trails. We usually record the following species:
Largemouth
Smallmouth
White bass
Hybrids/Stripers
Catfish
Crappie
Saugeye/Walleye
Carp
Bluegill/Sunfish
Gar?
Musky?

What other fish am I forgetting that would be worth tracking? It would have to be an honor system that the fish was caught in our area and not somewhere else. I'll keep prizes out of it just so people aren't encouraged to cheat.

What do you guys think?


----------



## BaitWaster (Oct 25, 2013)

Great idea House. So you don't think gathering up the lures like last year would be a good idea for the smallie race?


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

HOUSE said:


> I'm in. I pony'd up and gave Bazzin his prize last year. I might as well just buy him a case of Bush Light for 2015, because he's pretty much a shoe-in to win in my books.
> 
> Along those same lines, I've been talking to some of the regulars about creating a thread for the top big fish of various species caught in our area during 2015. I'd update the pictures and the leaderboard as the year progresses. The big smallie contest would fit right in. It's popular on Facebook with many of the kayak tournament trails. We usually record the following species:
> Largemouth
> ...



Are you talking about streams and rivers or local lakes as well?



Roscoe


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Oh god... Here it comes again....the million post argument over rules again!


----------



## yakfisherman33 (Mar 24, 2014)

Id be interested in the race it sounded like alot of fun if you all aren't afraid to fish against a young gun&#128521;


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

Why did you have to bring this up? I still owe Bazzin his poster! I swear I'm working on it.


----------



## savethetrophies (Jul 4, 2014)

Roscoe said:


> Are you talking about streams and rivers or local lakes as well?
> 
> 
> 
> Roscoe


What local lake other then ceasers creek (good luck) are you going pull a 20 inch small mouth out of if you don't mind me asking? Not being sarcastic I just didn't know there was anymore..


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

Crawdude said:


> Why did you have to bring this up? I still owe Bazzin his poster! I swear I'm working on it.


You must be hung up trying to get his hair right, eh?


----------



## afishinfool (Feb 1, 2014)

savethetrophies said:


> What local lake other then ceasers creek (good luck) are you going pull a 20 inch small mouth out of if you don't mind me asking? Not being sarcastic I just didn't know there was anymore..


Paint creek, Warren Co Park Lake, and yes, CC has them but you will work for them.

Back to the original post, I'm in.


----------



## gibson330usa (May 15, 2012)

We dont need no stinkin rules.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

savethetrophies said:


> What local lake other then ceasers creek (good luck) are you going pull a 20 inch small mouth out of if you don't mind me asking? Not being sarcastic I just didn't know there was anymore..


I was referring to House's idea on the fish he had listed.Not just SMB.But I can understand if you want to keep the SMB in streams or rivers,some don't have a boat.. I'd just like to know.



Roscoe


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

What about northern pike? In on the tourney for twenty!


HOUSE said:


> Along those same lines, I've been talking to some of the regulars about creating a thread for the top big fish of various species caught in our area during 2015. I'd update the pictures and the leaderboard as the year progresses. The big smallie contest would fit right in. It's popular on Facebook with many of the kayak tournament trails. We usually record the following species:
> Largemouth
> Smallmouth
> White bass
> ...


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

savethetrophies said:


> Already got one  but ill race to get another


You just had to rub it in, didn't you lol 

I'm in but I doubt I'll catch a smallie that big


----------



## savethetrophies (Jul 4, 2014)

BuzzBait Brad said:


> You just had to rub it in, didn't you lol
> 
> I'm in but I doubt I'll catch a smallie that big[/QUOTE. O yeah you can brad, it only takes one cast.. I just happened to be in right place at right time... You will get into one this year bro!


----------



## BaitWaster (Oct 25, 2013)

Crawdude said:


> Why did you have to bring this up? I still owe Bazzin his poster! I swear I'm working on it.


You should change the decal to read 2015!


----------



## savethetrophies (Jul 4, 2014)

I wanna get a Sconner sized pike this year some how some way.... I'm going to have to sneak around in his haunts this fall and find one...


----------



## jmpmstr1998 (Jun 19, 2009)

I'm in. Didn't do too good last year.


----------



## BaitWaster (Oct 25, 2013)

GarrettMyers said:


> To avoid confusion, I'll put everything up in this post as well as the first. The contest is underway! You have until April 7 to sign up, I don't want to have to check the thread all the time if it takes awhile for us to have a winner. We debated making it exclusive to lures. In the spirit of simplicity and the rarity of 20 inchers in our area, it does not have to be caught on a lure. The fewer rules we have, the better the chance of this going off without a hitch.
> 
> Here are only specifications for the contest:
> 
> ...


----------



## savethetrophies (Jul 4, 2014)

BaitWaster said:


> GarrettMyers said:
> 
> 
> > To avoid confusion, I'll put everything up in this post as well as the first. The contest is underway! You have until April 7 to sign up, I don't want to have to check the thread all the time if it takes awhile for us to have a winner. We debated making it exclusive to lures. In the spirit of simplicity and the rarity of 20 inchers in our area, it does not have to be caught on a lure. The fewer rules we have, the better the chance of this going off without a hitch.
> ...


----------



## BaitWaster (Oct 25, 2013)

Once we get an agreement on the start date I will have people PM me to say they are in on the race. I will give an address to send the donated lures for collection for those who wish to do so.


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

HOUSE said:


> You must be hung up trying to get his hair right, eh?


Yeah, it's almost perfect.

For the record, I like the your big fish thread idea.


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

HOUSE said:


> Along those same lines, I've been talking to some of the regulars about creating a thread for the top big fish of various species caught in our area during 2015. I'd update the pictures and the leaderboard as the year progresses. The big smallie contest would fit right in. It's popular on Facebook with many of the kayak tournament trails. We usually record the following species:
> Largemouth
> Smallmouth
> *Spotted Bass* added
> ...





BaitWaster said:


> Here are only specifications for the contest:
> 
> 1. You must be an OGF SW Ohio "regular", meaning that you post somewhat often and have over 100 posts. If you don't have 100 posts yet, enter your name in the contest and start posting!
> 
> ...



House has some great ideas there, multi species is the way to go. Probably should have 3 sub categories for catfish; blues, channels and flatties. Couldn't hurt to add spotted bass to the main list too. (added an edit in House's post in red and bold)

If this goes multi species, any public body of water should be eligible, e.g. state, county and local park districts or other misc. public bodies of water. You can always make the smallie and/or catfish categories river/stream only or you could even break it down to a river/stream category and a pond/lake/reservoir category. Again, only waters in District 5 would be eligible.

Also, if this is going to be a "Big Fish of 2015" contest, we should go back to Jan 1st as a start date. Some of us don't hang up the gear when it gets chilly in November and wait to start up again in March/April. Some of us have already made more trips so far in 2015 then some people will make all year.

Regardless, this sounds like a fun idea and I'm in and I'm willing to help out. If the rules start getting too ticky tacky and complicated it wouldn't be worth it or fun.

E...


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

BaitWaster said:


> You should change the decal to read 2015!


I can do that! I'll change the color scheme to differentiate it from the '14 logo also.


----------



## gulfvet (Apr 14, 2004)

Is it too late to get in the contest? If not, I'm in.


----------



## BaitWaster (Oct 25, 2013)

gulfvet said:


> Is it too late to get in the contest? If not, I'm in.


Not at all brotha.... just brought the idea to light today.


----------



## BaitWaster (Oct 25, 2013)

Crawdude said:


> I can do that! I'll change the color scheme to differentiate it from the '14 logo also.


Sounds good Craw! Maybe a camo scheme...... ?


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

BaitWaster said:


> You should change the decal to read 2015!





Crawdude said:


> I can do that! I'll change the color scheme to differentiate it from the '14 logo also.





BaitWaster said:


> Sounds good Craw! Maybe a camo scheme...... ?


Crawdude is a Photoshop Jedi. He's p-shopped pictures so it looks like people are catching sharks out of parking lot puddles. You'd swear they were real! LOL...


----------



## Matulemj (May 29, 2012)

If it's not broken, don't fix it. HOUSE is just trying to change the rules because he fishes for stripers and calls Smallies a certain sexual orientation on a regular basis. 

The 20" smallmouth bass contest was set up for smallies for a reason, because they're mythical. They are a true trophy fish. Keep the rules the same.


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

savethetrophies said:


> What local lake other then ceasers creek (good luck) are you going pull a 20 inch small mouth out of if you don't mind me asking? Not being sarcastic I just didn't know there was anymore..


My best Ohio smallie came from a public lake. It was 21". It didn't come out of CC. They're out there just have to search for them.


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

EStrong said:


> Crawdude is a Photoshop Jedi. He's p-shopped pictures so it looks like people are catching sharks out of parking lot puddles. You'd swear they were real! LOL...



Never believe what you see...


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

Matulemj said:


> If it's not broken, don't fix it. HOUSE is just trying to change the rules because he fishes for stripers and calls Smallies a certain sexual orientation on a regular basis.
> 
> The 20" smallmouth bass contest was set up for smallies for a reason, because they're mythical. They are a true trophy fish. Keep the rules the same.


LOL... True! BUT, you are aware that it wouldn't be species vs. species? Smallies would still have their own separate category. This is also just speculation at this point. If the original idea and rules stay, I'm still in if it's stream and river smallies only.

If it came down to it, I would start a LMB contest thread of it's own. So in reality, anyone who wanted to start a species specific contest thread could do so. Either way I like the idea. A nice friendly contest that all can enjoy.


----------



## savethetrophies (Jul 4, 2014)

montagc said:


> Well. If save the trophies already caught one, this is pretty anti climactic, but put me in anyways.
> 
> Oh, save the trophies, you need to delete some pms. I couldn't reply to your last one.


Ha... I need another one anyway.. I'm up to the challenge! And I deleted them now montag, thanks bud...


----------



## knuckleric (Mar 4, 2015)

I'd be interested, just joined a few months ago and would love the challenge.


----------



## strongto (Apr 1, 2013)

montagc said:


> Well. If save the trophies already caught one, this is pretty anti climactic, but put me in anyways..


I'm kinda with you on that one.

I like the idea House had. It gives everybody a chance to compete in a friendly competition regardless of their favorite target species.


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm in as long as Smittys monster bluecat he already caught doesn't count..lol


----------



## savethetrophies (Jul 4, 2014)

I like all these ideas. Pick a start date and let's do it. It would be cool to have all those other species in there too. Maybe not everyone would compete for all of them but it would still be good friendly competition and some braggin' rites... I only fish streams/rivers mostly and big lakes during bass tourneys so I wouldn't be weighing in a 7lb pond largemouth or GIANT bluegill but it would still be neat to see other guys battle over it! I would be in for any primary river fish all the way. The river smallie race should be on for sure though. Pick a date to start and let's get at it guys?!


----------



## BMayhall (Jun 9, 2011)

Turtles????


----------



## afishinfool (Feb 1, 2014)

BMayhall said:


> Turtles????


Hahahaha...thats just not right!


----------



## BaitWaster (Oct 25, 2013)

Alright well we can scrap the idea for the smallie contest due to savethetrophies already landing one. Though I never heared the official length on that beauty. It weighed well over 4 right?.... but you didn't measure length at the time of the catch if I am not mistaken?


----------



## savethetrophies (Jul 4, 2014)

I did not have a tape measure, I marked my pole so technically you guys don't have to count it. I know in my heart it stretched to the 20" mark which is all that matters to me. And yes it weighed 4.32lb... That doesn't mean we can't have another contest to see who can get there. I might be a lot of things loudmouth, stubborn, hotheaded, and the list goes on lol... But I am a sportsmen and am no liar... That fish was twenty and I didn't have to pinch the tail  and I did not have a tape measure, I measured the notch I cut in my pole so I guess its not "official".. We can still play the game like I said.


----------



## savethetrophies (Jul 4, 2014)

Its all good, let's have a contest. I didn't have a picture of it with a tape measure next to it so it wouldn't have qualified anyway.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

savethetrophies said:


> BuzzBait Brad said:
> 
> 
> > You just had to rub it in, didn't you lol
> ...


----------



## BaitWaster (Oct 25, 2013)

savethetrophies said:


> I did not have a tape measure, I marked my pole so technically you guys don't have to count it. I know in my heart it stretched to the 20" mark which is all that matters to me. And yes it weighed 4.32lb... That doesn't mean we can't have another contest to see who can get there. I might be a lot of things loudmouth, stubborn, hotheaded, and the list goes on lol... But I am a sportsmen and am no liar... That fish was twenty and I didn't have to pinch the tail  and I did not have a tape measure, I measured the notch I cut in my pole so I guess its not "official".. We can still play the game like I said.


I wasn't trying to imply that you were lying by any means. Sorry if my post came across that way. I was just wondering what the measurement was cause I didn't see a post about it. I definitely thought it was at least twenty by what you had posted.


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm in... But I never catch my big fish around here until July so hope it lasts that long again!




Crawdude said:


> Why did you have to bring this up? I still owe Bazzin his poster! I swear I'm working on it.




That's awesome I had kind of forgotten about this... I have a place in the garagebar for it already picked out... But Crawdude fishing should always take precedence over the poster for me... You gotta have your priorities straight! 


The hair is a thing of art.


----------



## savethetrophies (Jul 4, 2014)

BaitWaster said:


> I wasn't trying to imply that you were lying by any means. Sorry if my post came across that way. I was just wondering what the measurement was cause I didn't see a post about it. I definitely thought it was at least twenty by what you had posted.


O no. I don't think you were saying that sir. It was 20.12" according to my measurement. Again it shouldn't stop an "official" race with a pic snapped on the tape measure...


----------



## BaitWaster (Oct 25, 2013)

So who is feeling like they are generous to donate some lures for the smallie race? I was thinking of grabbing a few different colors of plastics to make a mixed bag of sorts. Lord knows I have an abundance. Might make the backpack a little lighter in the process.


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

BaitWaster said:


> So who is feeling like they are generous to donate some lures for the smallie race? I was thinking of grabbing a few different colors of plastics to make a mixed bag of sorts. Lord knows I have an abundance. Might make the backpack a little lighter in the process.



I've got a brand new Lucky craft pointer I'll throw in. Got a box full of them that have never caught a fish for me. &#128528;


----------



## savethetrophies (Jul 4, 2014)

I'll throw in some jigs/ plastics


----------



## Aaron2012 (Mar 26, 2014)

I don't have the 100 posts yet but I'm interested and will throw in a mixed bag of plastics.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

I would be happy to throw in lots of soft plastics.


----------



## Perch N' Crappie (Nov 12, 2013)

BaitWaster said:


> So who is feeling like they are generous to donate some lures for the smallie race? I was thinking of grabbing a few different colors of plastics to make a mixed bag of sorts. Lord knows I have an abundance. Might make the backpack a little lighter in the process.


I'll happily join the contest as well as send some baits. Shoot me a pm with an address


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Why don't we step it up a bit and make the SMB contest 21" instead of 20".One 20" has already been caught and last year one fellow caught more than one 20".It would be more interesting.



Roscoe


----------



## BaitWaster (Oct 25, 2013)

Roscoe said:


> Why don't we step it up a bit and make the SMB contest 21" instead of 20".One 20" has already been caught and last year one fellow caught more than one 20".It would be more interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> Roscoe


Are you talking about the fella who caught a bunch of 20+ inchers who blacked out everything in the pic?


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

BaitWaster said:


> Are you talking about the fella who caught a bunch of 20+ inchers who blacked out everything in the pic?


I'm not sure what his handle was.I think OSG caught more than 1.I just think 21" would be more challenging.20" have been there already.



Roscoe


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

TNTsmb? He's still around I think.


----------



## savethetrophies (Jul 4, 2014)

Flannel_Carp said:


> TNTsmb? He's still around I think.


I never see him post anymore though... I guess maybe because he wasn't fishing through the winter.


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

Everyone seems to be worried about whether 20 or 21 inches should be the bar here. If I catch an 18, 19, 20 or 21 inch smallie this year I'd be pleased, contest or not. Those who catch a Fish Ohio smallie (20 inches) should get some online kudos regardless. Let's see who catches the largest smallie overall this year. I'd love to see someone get a 22 inch or larger. Let's also see who catches the most 20+ inchers this year. I already have a feeling who would do that without trying.

Regardless, get out and fish, have some fun and catch some monsters! Then post your fish porn for all to enjoy and drool over, LOL...

E...


----------



## BaitWaster (Oct 25, 2013)

Alright guys. I am officially scrapping the 20 inch smallie race idea so there is no need to sending anything in. It's turned into too much of a debate and House has something put together that is better anyways. So sorry to bring the race back into conversation. Thanks for the response though


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

Just curious, don't crucify me, but why is everybody so obsessed with smallies when there are stripers and largemouth to be caught? Lol


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

BuzzBait Brad said:


> Just curious, don't crucify me, but why is everybody so obsessed with smallies when there are stripers and largemouth to be caught? Lol


:what:  . . . . am I being punked?


----------



## savethetrophies (Jul 4, 2014)

BuzzBait Brad said:


> Just curious, don't crucify me, but why is everybody so obsessed with smallies when there are stripers and largemouth to be caught? Lol


You gotta be kidding me ...


----------



## Hampton77 (Jan 26, 2014)

Very disappointed Brad... I used to think you were ok, but now I'm beginning to question my judgement. You're comparing a 50+ year old George Foreman to a 19 year old Mike Tyson. Foreman still packed a mean Jab and could throw some big heavy combos, but Tyson (small mouth) came out of the corner looking to destroy everything in site. Vicious predator versus the lumbering thumper. Both are great fights, but I want to catch the pound for pound, best of the best. Just my opinion. I'm sure HOUSE will come to your rescue on the stripers/wipers.


----------



## savethetrophies (Jul 4, 2014)

No bass leaps out of the water with such ferocity and elegance like a small mouth


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

BuzzBait Brad said:


> Just curious, don't crucify me, but why is everybody so obsessed with smallies when there are stripers and largemouth to be caught? Lol


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

Lol I knew I'd get a reaction. I've had some pretty crazy largemouth battles. All I'm saying. I like smallies too


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

BuzzBait Brad said:


> Just curious, don't crucify me, but why is everybody so obsessed with smallies when there are stripers and largemouth to be caught? Lol


For me it's the process of potentially big fish in small water. I like the active process of paddling and wading to find them. Also, I suck at finding stripers.


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

For me it's the fact that smallmouth inhabit what is, at least for me, the most interesting place on earth, small and medium sized rivers and streams. In southwestern Ohio we catch our stripey fishes in only a few places. The extreme lower ends of streams that flow into the Ohio river, the Ohio river itself, or lakes like East Fork, none of which are as pretty or as cool as the middle or upper stretches of rivers like the WWR, the LMR, the GMR or the Stillwater. The food chain is so complicated in those streams compared to a lake or a pond too which I find interesting. And the experience itself is just usually better. I fish sections of river where your more likely to see a deer or an osprey or eagle than two other guys fishing. 
Largemouth bass are a cool alternative which lets me keep fishing when the rivers high and blown out and that's about as far as it goes. The best largemouth fishing in SW Ohio is definitely in ponds and that's just not going to be the interesting experience that wading a river for smallmouth is going to be. Nothing against stripey fish or largemouths, heck I'd fish for minnows in a mud puddle if that's the only fishing available. I just simply enjoy the entire experience of fishing for smallmouth in a small stream or river better. Fishing for smallmouth in a lake doesn't interest me like fishing for them in a stream does. It's the experience taken as a whole that's what make it so special. A cantankerous, crotchety, gorgeous fish in a stream I can wade and be a part of while seeing cool things like beaver and snakes and deer, it's perfect.


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Very well said OSG. My thoughts exactly. The experience of kayaking the river, staying over night on a beach and waking up when I've been dreaming about Smallmouth is what keeps me coming back.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

oldstinkyguy said:


> For me it's the fact that smallmouth inhabit what is, at least for me, the most interesting place on earth, small and medium sized rivers and streams. In southwestern Ohio we catch our stripey fishes in only a few places. The extreme lower ends of streams that flow into the Ohio river, the Ohio river itself, or lakes like East Fork, none of which are as pretty or as cool as the middle or upper stretches of rivers like the WWR, the LMR, the GMR or the Stillwater. The food chain is so complicated in those streams compared to a lake or a pond too which I find interesting. And the experience itself is just usually better. I fish sections of river where your more likely to see a deer or an osprey or eagle than two other guys fishing.
> Largemouth bass are a cool alternative which lets me keep fishing when the rivers high and blown out and that's about as far as it goes. The best largemouth fishing in SW Ohio is definitely in ponds and that's just not going to be the interesting experience that wading a river for smallmouth is going to be. Nothing against stripey fish or largemouths, heck I'd fish for minnows in a mud puddle if that's the only fishing available. I just simply enjoy the entire experience of fishing for smallmouth in a small stream or river better. Fishing for smallmouth in a lake doesn't interest me like fishing for them in a stream does. It's the experience taken as a whole that's what make it so special. A cantankerous, crotchety, gorgeous fish in a stream I can wade and be a part of while seeing cool things like beaver and snakes and deer, it's perfect.





Crawdude said:


> For me it's the process of potentially big fish in small water. I like the active process of paddling and wading to find them. Also, I suck at finding stripers.


Both answers are kinda what I was looking for. Not that I was trying to start a heated debate because I love smallies too. I just notice largemouth and stripers get overlooked here and was just wondering why. 

Rivers are becoming one of my favorite places to fish for sure. I grew up on nothing but lakes. For the past 3 years I've really hit the rivers hard and I'm glad I did. I'm caught some of my personal bests in the river. 

Might sound stupid, but why are largemouth not as common in streams and rivers?


----------



## boatmotorjim1 (Jan 18, 2015)

I watched a 20 Smallie get caught at the north west corner of Eastwood lake last year . He got it on a double buzz bait out of that timber piled up in that corner. We put it in the live well and turned it loose in the MAD near the paddle park . I had pics but that was a old phone and ended up getting wet and lost many great pics.


----------

